# HutchInson island area 4/26 - 4/29



## Dave11274 (May 23, 2011)

Making a trip down to fish with my father on Hutchinson island late April. We'll both be vacationing there for a few days and looking to hit the fishing hard. I'm from Wilmington NC and do a lot of surf/pier/sound fishing for reds/Spanish mackerel/trout etc. I was down at Juno pier late last December and did alright with the Spanish with gotcha plugs and had some action but nothing landed with live mullet on a trolley rig (hook pulled on a 30+ lb. Jack and had a nice king circling me for an hour or so). I've never been down to southeast floria during late April and really hoping someone can give me an idea of what to target and what strategies/tackle are most effective during this time of year. Is live bait the main option or do I stand a good chance with lures for something big? I know some of the guys on the pier last year talked about having success with kings throwing a white x-rap, but I'm not sure if this would be the time of year for that. Only have a few days to make it work and will probably hit the nearby inlets, surf, and pier. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Praying for good weather and calm winds


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Dave11274,
Do yourself a favor, type snooknook fishing report into your search engine, its archived monthly , for years back. Also try onfoot angler covers Sebastian down to Stuart. Beach is hit or miss, throw top and bottom rigs with fresh shrimp pieces hooks size 1/0,or smaller in the trough on the bar past the bar,whiting, croaker, maybe a lost pomp.Cut bait on a heavy mono or wire leader size 5/0 and up for the predators that are always swimmimg by. Dont forget to try wading the river with shrimp and a popping cork. Dont worry about the winds snook like it snotty. P.S. dont swim at unguarded beaches


----------

